# Land of Giants..



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

What do you all think of the monster APBTs regardless of what people call them Whopper dogs, Mammoth dogs, Land of Giants, the new "Bully" craze.. You know if people took all those brutes together they would have an American "Pit" Bull Mastiff. A 100+lbs catch/stock dog.. How do you all feel about genetic extremities still being called APBT as they still are papered. Does anyone notice they still have to use "pit" stock to keep their dogs sound and free of isolated genetic problems?

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=19381

Supposedly this dog was game dog to Dogue De'Boreaux; most game dog men know the story, this was the foundation sire to the Whopper line that eventually ended in the death of Eddie Eddington.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I call a ban dog a ban dog, I call a pit a pit.


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> What do you all think of the monster APBTs regardless of what people call them Whopper dogs, Mammoth dogs, Land of Giants, the new "Bully" craze.. You know if people took all those brutes together they would have an American "Pit" Bull Mastiff. A 100+lbs catch/stock dog.. How do you all feel about genetic extremities still being called APBT as they still are papered. Does anyone notice they still have to use "pit" stock to keep their dogs sound and free of isolated genetic problems?
> 
> http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=19381
> 
> Supposedly this dog was game dog to Dogue De'Boreaux; most game dog men know the story, this was the foundation sire to the Whopper line that eventually ended in the death of Eddie Eddington.


I am not familar with the story but would like to hear.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> What do you all think of the monster APBTs regardless of what people call them Whopper dogs, Mammoth dogs, Land of Giants, the new "Bully" craze.. You know if people took all those brutes together they would have an American "Pit" Bull Mastiff. A 100+lbs catch/stock dog...


thats just crazy there is no monster apbt biggest they get is 65 pounds
bullys r bullys dumb people just think there pits me personaly i think the people who call bullies pits have either been droped on there head or used to eat paint chips and as for a american pitbull mastif there wont ever be one if its a apbt then thats what it is if its a bully the thats what it is pisses me off the dumb uneducated people dont know no better


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

gxkon said:


> thats just crazy there is no monster apbt biggest they get is 65 pounds
> bullys r bullys dumb people just think there pits me personaly i think the people who call bullies pits have either been droped on there head or used to eat paint chips and as for a american pitbull mastif there wont ever be one if its a apbt then thats what it is if its a bully the thats what it is pisses me off the dumb uneducated people dont know no better


One day I was walking my Neo, Roma RIP, and this young man said "wow thats a big a$$ pit!" 









I just have to smile and wave and keep it moving.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Cane76 had pleeenty of great info on the Whopper dogs. 

IMO call a banndoge a banndogge not an APBT. I like big dogs, but I chose not to own any anymore. Nothing can hold a candle to my Bull Mastiff Bella


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> One day I was walking my Neo, Roma RIP, and this young man said "wow thats a big a$$ pit!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

MALES - EAST TEXAS DRAW THE LINE KENNELS

Welcome To Mealers Pitbull Farm

Camelot Pits-produce the Finest Quality PitBull Dogs Generation after Generation

Just to show a few; there are plenty of 100+ APBT's, My point is these dogs APBTS can produce rat terriers at 25lbs or mastiffs at 100+ lbs.. With all the political panic in what we are calling our APBTs, and need to be "politically" correct, Where do we stand knowing you can take a 55lbs pedigreed APBT to either a 35lb or a 85lb+ lbs.. Knowing pure game bred stock is being used in these bloodlines but they don't want to call their dog a "pit".. I DONT MIND REALLY... Its breeders like that above producing those man eaters..... Yeah.. Litterally... I have seen more manbiting whopper dogs than any line; Jeep is the only manbiting line coming out of game stock, at least in repetition. These are known as Pit Bulldogs for reason, and "NO man wants a MANBITING fighting dog" As Colby once put it. SO once they find a name they want to call their genetic alterations, I wont have to worry about my PIT BULL anymore; it will be whatchamacongas. This is a good thing.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> One day I was walking my Neo, Roma RIP, and this young man said "wow thats a big a$$ pit!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking dog! Ironic you put a Neo, Its tossed around that Dr Swinfords blue bandogges made it into the APBT registeries introducing the BLUE. I have seen small wirey, perfect game conformation blues, RARLEY, although they ARE getting more prevailent. As you can see with the Parker dog above papers get pushed or dogs get fostered over and such.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

These are just issues with a circle of people I know; I stick with my own stock for the most part as do most dogmen I know only reaching out and far for another ancient bloodline they don't have in a 7gen. I like to know where people sit, so I posted this up to see any responses, I like the "I call a bandog a bandog" Funny... Too true as these dogs are looking more and more like Bull Mastiffs as we know them.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

some of the bullies on them sites dont look right to me some just look funny


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

It really upsets me to see the ADBA name on those dogs....


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

no offense to anyone on this board but a whopper is nowhere near American Pitbull Terrier. They're strong, and they might make good working dogs but so do a lot of mollassar breeds. JMO


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

I stay out of bloodline-type discussions because I have little knowledge on the subject but these huge dogs look "wrong".....some of them have sweet, smiley faces, though!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> I stay out of bloodline-type discussions because I have little knowledge on the subject but these huge dogs look "wrong".....some of them have sweet, smiley faces, though!


I try, but after I see 10 people in a row call those dogs APBTs.. Well I just have to give my uneducated two cents...

I'm not saying I wouldnt just love to squish one of their faces and chill with one on my couch, but I wouldn't call it something it's not.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I'm not saying I wouldnt just love to squish one of their faces and chill with one on my couch, but I wouldn't call it something it's not.


Just give it a try!! Insist strawberries are coconuts or chocolate is really cheese, call your Chevy a Porshe.....it can be a lot of fun! LOL :hammer:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> Just give it a try!! Insist strawberries are coconuts or chocolate is really cheese, call your Chevy a Porshe.....it can be a lot of fun! LOL :hammer:


How about I call my non existent car a Bentley.. Man i'll really impress some folks


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I try, but after I see 10 people in a row call those dogs APBTs.. Well I just have to give my uneducated two cents...
> 
> I'm not saying I wouldnt just love to squish one of their faces and chill with one on my couch, but I wouldn't call it something it's not.


:goodpost:definetly not an APBT.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Some of those big bullies eyes are set too close together....it makes some of them look retarded.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Some of those big bullies eyes are set too close together....it makes some of them look retarded.


SILLY!!! That's so they make better guard dogs! LMAO


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> SILLY!!! That's so they make better guard dogs! LMAO


Hahaha:rofl::rofl::rofl: Thats Great!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I try, but after I see 10 people in a row call those dogs APBTs.. Well I just have to give my uneducated two cents...
> 
> I'm not saying I wouldnt just love to squish one of their faces and chill with one on my couch, but I wouldn't call it something it's not.


to me they are mastiffs... Bandogs.. But at most people will try to say its a Am Bulldog cross.. The way I heard it told it was a Dogue De Bordeaux.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

KO Monstersquad

Dagger Kennels

Unlike most game lines, when mixed it washes traits together, if not held tight linebreeding these large sizes will wash away among the game dog stock, with a 75lb monster once in a while. How ever people are already crossing them to the Bullies as I hear em' called. Alot of genetic defaults under the name APBT.. I like my lil' game dogs


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Hirihat said:


> SILLY!!! That's so they make better guard dogs! LMAO


Alice the Goon is a scary looking person!...lol


----------

